# Oddest fight record I've seen yet



## lklawson (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm slowly transcribing the "Chronology" section of Owen Swift's "Hand-book to Boxing" (for my republishing hobby) and I've come across a number of *very *interesting entries. This is, by far, the most interesting so far (bearing in mind that I still have a good number of pages yet to go).



> 1801 Aug. 11. Sancho Panza beat Don Quixote (both barbers). Near Bath.



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2008)

lklawson said:


> I'm slowly transcribing the "Chronology" section of Owen Swift's "Hand-book to Boxing" (for my republishing hobby) and I've come across a number of *very *interesting entries. This is, by far, the most interesting so far (bearing in mind that I still have a good number of pages yet to go).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sancho probably got tired of Don charging windmills and challenged him.  
*Very* interesting indeed. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

